

Is google squatting? - jaekwon
http://duck.com

======
lyda
Er, wasn't on2 (the owners of duck.com) bought by google? That's what
archive.org implies...

------
hoop
This was on HN less than a week ago. Here's the link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2027691>

~~~
jaekwon
doh. i have yet to discover anything new for HN. one day...

